# Deal on beagle



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I was given an 18 month old male beagle. He has great bloodlines, AKC registered. He is started, I had him out several times he has run rabbit also pheasant. He hunts hard and is a better jump dog than my 4 year old beagle. Was trying to sell him, but to anyone here, you can have him for free.
[email protected]


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

why are u getting rid of him?


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Just wanted to let folks know, I gave the beagle away to someone on this ite. He will be pleased..
Thanks.


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

Bishs, thanks again for diamond hes a beautiful beagle and he shows great potential. Hes getting along great with my other beagles. I had him out yesterday and he handles great.

thanks, southernpride


----------

